# Kubota G5200



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

My old Kubota g5200 keeps overheating, there is no noticeable bubbles in the coolant, (though that has become diluted due to boiling over) but if i run for 30 minutes or more she boils over. should i just fill with coolant fluid or is there anything else I should look for?
Keep in mind it is summer time here.
30' celsius for the last week and a half.

Cheers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I routinely blow out the radiator on my tractors with compressed air, being careful to blow straight into the fins so as not to bend them. You also might need to have the radiator rodded if it's old enough.... You mentioned Old G5200..... Are you sure the thermistat is working correctly, not sticking? Water pump / fan turning?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I have fitted a screen on the radiator to reduce the infiltration of foreign matter into the fins, keeping that clean and I have made sure the cores are open, will fill up with new coolant and see how we go.


----------

